# Florida Bay-Everglades



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

*The fishing has been great, and my cigar stock is getting low once again. You can see up to, and over 30 fish in one trip. We have complete Double back country slams 

I would love to go after Grouper if any one has info please let me know. Also last year I saw Bone come in on the front side...anyone has info on that.. :

Also the weather is in the 60's to 70's.
The winds have been blowing from 15 to 25 at times, and the tides have been very low.

I have another trip to complete this week over to 10,000 islands area via Kayak with Jared E I will provide a report soon. *

*Here are some photos from our last trip:*


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great post. Making me want to get back down there and fish.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

I was the one who saw you at bass pro on Thursday. Lol yall musta been heading out that day I suppose? 
The skiff is what got my attetion lol and went to stick my nose in it lol. Nice gheenoe!


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Come on down Tom the fishing been good, but that is second to all the wild life that coming down. This time of the year the Flamingos come down. I would love to see them again. 

The ENP Rangers have been doing a great job working with people, and letting them know the rules of the park. Also I seen people following the rules more than in the last years. The people I seen are like the folks on this site good folks, and that rocks.

If things stays this way the Everglades fishing will become great. I notice the fishing good from Goodland, Marco, down to Flamingo.


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey saltyguy94 
I saw a few folks @ Bass Pro lots of feed back from the posting on this site. We broke another rod again on a Tarpon it number seven this month not all on fish.
I only post on 3 sites this one, and the (FKA)Kayak site are the only sites that are fishing releated. The guys on this site tend to be in it for the right reason, and provide good information on all subjects. 

The only other site I post on is a Cigar site. I review Cigars from our trips, and post photos. This site members are from out side of the US. I love the reports becuase you get to see Trout, Trigger fish, etc...and good cigar info..also help me make friends so one day if I take a trip I can reach out to them.   LOL :-X

Next time you see me, or Kirk just come over. Kirk and the guys on this site are the few people I know that fish. 

Also lots of guys on this site have help me learn how to catch fish, and help me with my boat issue countless times. There is something to be said about the old timmers on this site. I wish would do a feature area with some of the guys on this site.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Ya you sure do learn a lot from this site. It's a big help! It help me pick my new skiff along with another member on here named Paint it Black. It was an easy decision. Also when I did my first build. But anyways if you wanna do a trip down to flamingo or whatever just let me know. Well do something.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Great report as always! This time of year, in the past I used to find a lot of jewfish in the mouths of Tarpon Creek. It all depended on the current. Fish the side that the current is pumping into the creek. Any ladyfish or jack would work. Cut them up and throw em down there.

Also, I hear there are gags showing up often on the rivers out west, trolling with lures. I don't know much about grouper fishing out front, though.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

gag grouper can be caught along a lot of the deeper points along all the rivers from shark to lostmans. A large live shrimp on a 1/2 oz jig head or cut lady fish are my favorites. Target a strong falling tide. Try for 10 ft or deeper.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Man, I like that LT you've got there!


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Good stuff on the Grouper information. I have to take a few trips out to see if I get lucky!


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

try beating the laydowns out west, anyplace you can find some structure and water over like 6' deep... falling tide especially. lots of grouper the past few years.


----------

